# New "Fat Magic" Story



## Wilson Barbers (Dec 31, 2005)

To celebrate the New Year (_and_ thumb my nose at those obnoxious diet ads that are all over the place this time of year), I've just posted a new "Fat Magic" story on the site. It's a slowish mutual magical WG tale set around fat collectibles, and it's called "Collecting" (naturally enough). Lemme know what you think . . .


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 24, 2006)

Fabulous, Wilson!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow! Great story! Two thumbs up from the fat girl!


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Mar 27, 2006)

Glad you liked it!


----------



## Hamhock (Oct 21, 2007)

Wilson Barbers said:


> To celebrate the New Year (_and_ thumb my nose at those obnoxious diet ads that are all over the place this time of year), I've just posted a new "Fat Magic" story on the site. It's a slowish mutual magical WG tale set around fat collectibles, and it's called "Collecting" (naturally enough). Lemme know what you think . . .



I just tried your link for the story. What I got was

*404 Not Found

The requested URL /dimtext/Barbers/collecting_intro.html was not found on this server.
Apache/2.2.6 (Fedora) Server at www.dimensionsmagazine.com Port 80*

What gives?:doh:


----------



## Observer (Oct 21, 2007)

Just so that everyone is clear, the Weight Room collection of stories (including the Melanie Bell, Anonymous Tales, and Fat Majic subsets) are fried and gone due to last week's server meltdown. Links to them will not work.

A proposed protocol for retrieving and posting these materials to the Dimensions Forum Library collection has been formulated and is being considered for approval.


----------



## Hamhock (Oct 22, 2007)

Observer said:


> Just so that everyone is clear, the Weight Room collection of stories (including the Melanie Bell, Anonymous Tales, and Fat Majic subsets) are fried and gone due to last week's server meltdown. Links to them will not work.
> 
> A proposed protocol for retrieving and posting these materials to the Dimensions Forum Library collection has been formulated and is being considered for approval.




Groan. :doh:


----------



## Coop (Oct 22, 2007)

X.X

That blows...I miss my stories.


----------



## Joey1 (Oct 24, 2007)

I find reasonable solution for the Weight Room collection of stories - _wayback machine._ http://www.archive.org/web/web.php

http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://dimensionsmagazine.com
or link directly to the library
http://web.archive.org/web/20070607144526/www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories.html

It works for me fine this way and I hope it will help to others too.


----------

